# rdp9tn



## rdp9 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am really thinking about coming to mexico. Primarily to see if it is where I want to land. There are some complications, I am an amputee and use a wheel chair. What if any are my options? P.S. I don't want big city .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rdp9 said:


> I am really thinking about coming to mexico. Primarily to see if it is where I want to land. There are some complications, I am an amputee and use a wheel chair. What if any are my options? P.S. I don't want big city .


Good news, bad news. The good side is that you will have a lot of company. There are many people here who use wheel chairs. I don't know why but, without doing some serious research, my impression is that there are lots more people using wheel chairs here than in more developed countries. On the other hand, there is no equivalent of the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act). Or, if there is, it is not enforced. Curb let downs are the exception not the rule; sidewalks are in such terrible shape that they are difficult to walk on, let alone try to roll on them; shops often have a step or half step up to enter even when they are at street level. Buses that accomodate wheel chairs exist in the bigger cities, but they are infrequent. In smaller towns, the streets are often cobbled (or dirt) rather than paved, which can't be fun in a wheel chair. These are just some of the problems I see with only a few minutes thought.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just getting into and out of most houses is a problem. Building wooden ramps is possible, or those of concrete, if you own the home, but Mexico is generally not at all wheelchair friendly. Actually, the big cities would be your best bet for better, navigable sidewalks and finding ramps at driveways to get across streets, etc. Small towns and villages usually have very narrow sidewalks with many holes, poles and other obstructions, on any but their main streets. Curb cuts are rare and often steep.


----------

